# I introduce myself



## ChiccoX (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi everybody ... i’m italian and I write here hoping that none of the people who know me read... nice to be here


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ChiccoX said:


> Hi everybody ... i’m italian and I write here hoping that none of the people who know me read... nice to be here


Hello Guido.

If this is your real name, you need to change it or you will not remain anonymous. Let me know what name you would like to use and I'll make the change.

So what's going on in your life that brings you here?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi and welcome to TAM.


----------



## ChiccoX (Sep 28, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> Hello ChiccoX,
> 
> If this is your real name, you need to change it or you will not remain anonymous. Let me know what name you would like to use and I'll make the change.
> 
> So what's going on in your life that brings you here?


Thanks, if is possible i would like “ChiccoX” as a name... 

I’m here because i’ve a fantastic love relationship, but in the last period i need to rediscover old passiona. 
In The early days we used to make love using different objects as ropes, handcuffs... but in The last period this desire on her part has diminished... and I would than emotions.... i know is a child problem... but everyday i am lucky enough to be with a Wonderful colleague Who likes me... 

My problem is... before i betray My girlfriend, what con i do?


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Be upfront and honest, you like kink and maybe she doesn't. Find someone who does. Then she also can find another. What kind of childhood issues? Her or you?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@ChiccoX

You have a new name now.

How long have you been together? How old are the two of you?

You said that there is a child problem. Does that mean that now have a child? If so, how old is your child?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You don't betray her. Because if you do, you would also betray yourself. And having a workplace affair can really wreck things. So don't do it.


----------

